#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  How many Thais do you feed and support daily ?

## bellagrego

Let's find out some facts about our contributions to Thailand.
1. How many Thais do you feed and support daily ?
2. What is your monthly expenditure in total for food inc. eating out ?
3. What is your total monthly expenditure.
I will start us off. 4 Thais consisting of a spouse, 2 children and a father
Food for me and all the rest including eating out. 10000 baht. 
I spend per month 50,000 baht

It would be nice to know some truths to dispel so mush bs.

thanks

rbg :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sabang

I support two people- wife and MIL.
Mil gets a small pension, and they run a small shop- so that goes into the 'kitty'.
I spend around 40k per month at a guess, but I really don't keep tabs on it.
That include odd purchases like appliances & TV's, but I'm in the process of buying a small tractor so will probably exceed that this year.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

None. Shitloads of Filipinos though.

----------


## The Master Cool

I support myself. Wife supports herself. No children yet.

----------


## ceburat

Two, wife and myself plus MIL part time. Her kitchen door is  3 meters from  our kitchen door.  We eat out but not a lot. 10,000 plus for food. Over all we spend about 50,000 for living expenses.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I support the Midget and 2 kids.

I give 3,000 Baht a week for housekeeping.

I pay rent and bills.

The Midget has 2 full-time jobs in looking after me and running a bakery.

I pay around 45 to 50k a month I guess.

----------


## The Master Cool

> I give 3,000 Baht a week for housekeeping.


12,000 p/m. Just hire 4 Burmese maids.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> I give 3,000 Baht a week for housekeeping.
> 
> 
> 12,000 p/m. Just hire 4 Burmese maids.


Most of it goes in my stomach. We don't eat Isaani shit.

----------


## superman

50,000 Baht per month in total. 
10,000 on cigarettes
20,000 on bargirls 
10,000 on beer
The remaining 10,000 I just squander it.

----------


## The Muffinman

20.000 on rent/bills
10.000 on transport/taxis
15.000 on food/booze/cigs

Total : on average about 45.000

----------


## Norton

> How many Thais do you feed and support daily ?


3



> What is your monthly expenditure in total for food inc. eating out ?


15,000. Don't eat out much. Most of it on western food ingredients.



> What is your total monthly expenditure.


40,000 average. Includes school costs for 2 kids, petrol (travel a lot), insurance, utilities and misc crap.

----------


## Humbert

65,000 average. 3 people but a lot of them drop in for short stays.

----------


## hillbilly

My take on contributions to Thailand is a little different than some.

Yes, I take care of the wife and daughter or they take care of me, but the wife works full-time and pulls in B50,000 by herself.

Our monthly outlay in BKK I really have no idea. I and my daughter eat American food daily and the family buys toys from time to time. The house and car is paid for so that is a big relief. Our electrical bill averages between 5-6 thousand baht per month.

We also currently employ eight full-time employees in our various adventures. This does not include the bi-weekly workers that are needed. Finally, during the farming season or a construction project this number rises considerably.

My belief is that many long-term expats directly or indirectly  (through a self sustaining business) support more than their fair share in Thailand.

----------


## Rigger

I give the wife 100k a month and out of that she looks after two houses, and shop & workshop and pays all bills.

----------


## Calgary

I spread 80,000.00 per month around in this community and support wifey. The rest stays in Canada.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Wife, four kids, one daughter-in-law with baby, two maids, driver, a kid with no parents or other family who has lived with us for the past few years and who just graduated from High School #1 in his class today, and assorted people who just kind of pass through every day.

----------


## Norton

> Wife, four kids, one daughter-in-law with baby, two maids, driver, a kid with no parents or other family who has lived with us for the past few years and who just graduated from High School #1 in his class today, and assorted people who just kind of pass through every day.


Damn dk, with all those votes you should consider running for mayor.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Nah, they tend to shoot politicians around these parts.

----------


## jandajoy

wife and foster kid.

14,000 pa rent -we'll move into our house in December.
1000 per month electric
800 per month TOT - internet etc.
2000 per month on fuel for 2 bikes and a ute
3000 per month on food, when I'm not here, bit more when I am here, maybe another 3,000.
4800 school fees p.a.
10,000 p.a ancillary fees for kid.
150 per carton of smokes 
40 baht 0.5 litre Lao Kao

Outgoings on house build;
150 baht per day x 3 for ladies working on house.
300 baht per day for bloke what can do anything with steel, wood etc.

That's about it.

I put money in the bank, she pays for everything.

Generally complaining that we've spent too much.     :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Rent: $8,500 to $9k for Condo ( I pay all and includes Electric, water, garbage, cable and internet)
Phone: $850 bht ( I pay all, she has her own bill)
Food: GF and I split so I would say $2000 a month, (we do not cook at Condo to easy to eat out)
Other stuff: $1,500 bht a month Clothes, Basic food ETC 

Note: She has a car and it is paid for. She pays gas and insurance.

My Total: $13K bht a month give or take a $1000.

----------


## tsicar

managed to live off 1200 baht/month for food plus around 1000 visa run=2200baht/month for two months in isaan, my two boys and I eating well (i don't eat isaan crap either, but DO buy meat, veg etc from the local market and cook for myself)
normally, including eating "out", it  would be about double that, add 4000 for electricity, 60 for piped water, a couple of thousand for fuel comes to about 10000per month to live reasonably well. 
add in the odd beer or two and we are talking around 30000 for a decent lifestyle in isaan.


..of course if you have a thai wife, then you need to multiply the figure by eight and add in medical "expenses" for her fuktup relatives plus food for them (fuknose how they manage to spend so much on insects and rotten fish with rice), and then i suppose..
yeah:
living in thailand isn't cheap after all!

----------


## OhOh

Seems as if 50,000 bht is the figure that the various posters spend.

The average thai gets 200 bht a day, spends 40% on food 80 bht

The average poster is supporting/feeding 50,000 /(200x.4) = 625 thais.

----------


## Finney64

> I will start us off. 4 Thais consisting of a spouse, 2 children and a father Food for me and all the rest including eating out. 10000 baht. I spend per month 50,000 baht


So where does the other 40K go ?




> It would be nice to know some truths to dispel so mush bs.


indeed

----------


## Ascotkiwi

I support a wife, her daughter, mum, three brothers, aunty, her two kids (including her dyslectic son chaiSom) and the finance company they borrowed off to buy the ute.


 :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> $13K bht


Not familiar with that currency.

----------


## peterpan

I seem to be in the average at 50 K PM, supporting myself and 4 females, wife and 3 daughters.
Doesn't allow much for extra's tho, no eating out or takeaways, just the essentials. Food clothing and school fees / expenses, although while we eat at home, we eat well enough.
When we lived in Bangers, it was always 100+ K PM

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Seems as if 50,000 bht is the figure that the various posters spend.  The average thai gets 200 bht a day, spends 40% on food 80 bht  The average poster is supporting/feeding 50,000 /(200x.4) = 625 thais.




1/10 See Me

200 baht a day = 200 x 30 = 6000 baht a month
50,000/6000= 8 Thais

Or if you mean paying for Thai meals
80 baht a day= 80 x 30 = 2400 baht a month
50,000/2400= 20 Thais

I hope your Missus does your budget Oh Oh

----------


## ThaiAm

1. 8
2. 8,000 baht
3. 40,000 baht

----------


## Stumpy

Interesting data. How many are including any vehicle payments, insurance etc? 

Avg thus far is bouncing between $40K to $60K Baht (~$1350 - $2000 USD for my comparison/reference). Not to bad in the grand scheme of things.

My plan was and still is not to exceed $20-25K baht a month. But in reading, a lot of you have started families etc. I have no intentions of extended family payments nor children. I will buy a new truck but will pay in full when I reach that point.

----------


## Butterfly

on a lean month, about 135,000 THB (including barfines, and expensive drunken night out)

on a bad month, about 260,000 THB

if I include staff and other professional expenses, it goes a bit higher, but not that much

fuck, Thailand is expensive, and I am losing a lot everytime the THB goes up by 1

might be better off living to Singapore eventually, the last 6 months have been particularly bad, with an average of 200,000 THB per month

----------


## baby maker

> Oh yeah, btw, sorry if that offends you but if Thailand insists on making itself the whorehouse of the world then fuck it they deserve it.


*....no sweat...old mate...a truth...is a truth...*





> the last 6 months have been particularly bad, with an average of 200,000 THB per month


*Well it's either the water heater or the internet charges....or maybe both..*




> My plan was and still is not to exceed $20-25K baht a month


_Now that's ambitious....hungry...but ambitious..._




> I have no intentions of extended family payments nor children.


*None* *of* *us* *did....good luck with that one...assuming that their is a Thai woman/ladyboy/whatever involved....*


*As previously stated 40 k a month...*

*no wives....live with two sisters...*
*three girl children out of them...*

*two other kids in Australia....two ex-wives...thank God their ex....*

*school fees, food, water, shoes and clothes leaves little...an occasional Leo*
*rarely eat out....been out socially at night, maybe three times in the last two years ....*

*oh!! yea....seem to support the whole village of Non Thun...*
*until last month....one nephew...and two nieces....lived with us..*
*but they are now on the rotation....*

*It's tight....but miles ahead of Australia....when I actually thought I was living large....working 16 hour days , seven days a week...drinking like a fish....and supporting even more hanger-ons...*

*just didn't understand....money doesn't make the quality of your life...*
*but it can be bloody useful....just depends what you have to give up to get it....*

*maybe your life...having done it....fuck that...never again..*

----------


## Bung

I give my ex wife 30 k a month and she looks after my son with that, gives a little to her mom and her other 20 yo son, my step son, maybe 1 or 2 thousand. Big bills like school fees I pay on top. 

I have been pissed that she never saves any money that I give her for her little problems but seeing what other posters are paying I am doing alright it seems.

----------


## Phuketrichard

myself and Daughter
per month

rent 12,000
utilites, ( internet, phone, electricty, ubc) 3,500
International school 25,200
gas for car and moto 5,000
insuarnce for car 800
food (eating out and groceries ) 8,000
misc expenses 4,000
Visa ( retirement) + multi entry permit 300
vacations, travel 7,500 ( 1 year broken up in 12) 

total 66,000++
It would cost me about the same to live in the states as school is free but rents are higher, gas is cheaper as is most foods ( unless u ONLY eat thai/market food) $2,200

----------


## bellagrego

I so enjoyed the exercise and reading your comments, both serious and the jokes as well. If you can't live with the jokes here, you cannot live here at all. The consensus fell close to my numbers and is a good barometer for the life here. It is possible to live here on small money up in Isaan or spend a fn fortune anywhere.

----------


## English Noodles

Good too see plenty of foreigners getting scammed on a 'slow burn sting'.  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

^

you're not wrong there.

as my dad always told me, its just as easy to fall in love with a rich girl as it is with a poor one.

thankfully my wife and all her family are hard workers who take care of themselves, ive never been called upon for help, ive offered to help with medical bills etc. but my offers have never been taken up.

if i'd married into a poorer family and settled into a rewarding relationship with good inlaws then i guess i would also be paying out regularly, but i couldnt put up with laziness, wastefulness and not making ends meet.

----------


## Boon Mee

Just myself & the wife.  Expenses have been skewed last few months with construction so we've been going thru more than normal.  When these various projects are completed I expect we'll see no more than ~75K Baht outlay per month.

...that's of course we don't take too many trips to the 'big city'... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Loy Toy

Myself, wife and three kids, the others all grown up now.

We get by on about 50k a month but we do go out and dine (mainly Japanese) a few times a week.

----------


## Bangyai

Just the one. Give her an annual allowance of 80,000 baht. From this she takes care of her family, clothes herself, gets make up etc and still manages to save a bit.

For myself , about 24,000 baht a month to cover food, running a car and our holidays around the country. Don't drink much or smoke so thats a big saving.

I notice a lot of guys looking after a MIL. Surely thats a MILF they're talking about ?

----------


## Chairman Mao

> ..of course if you have a thai wife, then you need to multiply the figure by eight and add in medical "expenses" for her fuktup relatives plus food for them (fuknose how they manage to spend so much on insects and rotten fish with rice),


No you don't!

Sounds like you were a mug.

----------


## Stumpy

[QUOTE=baby maker;1726716]


> Oh yeah, btw, sorry if that offends you but if Thailand insists on making itself the whorehouse of the world then fuck it they deserve it.


*....no sweat...old mate...a truth...is a truth...*





> the last 6 months have been particularly bad, with an average of 200,000 THB per month


*Well it's either the water heater or the internet charges....or maybe both..*




> My plan was and still is not to exceed $20-25K baht a month


_Now that's ambitious....hungry...but ambitious..._

Believe it or not, I eat very well. In fact really well. However I desire no western food at all. I eat Thai food. I do not drink nor smoke so this helps a bunch




> I have no intentions of extended family payments nor children.


*None* *of* *us* *did....good luck with that one...assuming that their is a Thai woman/ladyboy/whatever involved....*

I do have a wonderful GF and she works full time as a Nurse Manager in a major hospital. We split various costs. She has her Condo and I have mine. Her Mom(Sadly) passed away some years back and her Father is not fairing well at all right now but he has some sort of full medical coverage from TL and the daughters do not pay anything, he just goes. I know my GF is very adamant about not fulfilling the stereotype that she would like a western man so he will just plunk out money. In fact she gets bothered when she hears it happens.

I think the nice thing here is you can live with far less and be far happier. I suspect that a lot of 'Additional" costs are western needs, but I do not know that for certain. I left all that behind and like being a minimalist.

I applaud the men that willingly and unconditionally assist with taking on an entire family for the love of their wife. Very admirable.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> The average thai gets 200 bht a day,


Don't be silly.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Just the one. Give her an annual allowance of 80,000 baht. From this she takes care of her family, clothes herself, gets make up etc and still manages to save a bit.
> 
> For myself , about 24,000 baht a month to cover food, running a car and our holidays around the country. Don't drink much or smoke so thats a big saving.
> 
> I notice a lot of guys looking after a MIL. Surely thats a MILF they're talking about ?


I take it ur house and cars are paid.  80,000/12=   6,666   thats good
thats only 30,000/month

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by Bangyai
> 
> 
> Just the one. Give her an annual allowance of 80,000 baht. From this she takes care of her family, clothes herself, gets make up etc and still manages to save a bit.
> 
> For myself , about 24,000 baht a month to cover food, running a car and our holidays around the country. Don't drink much or smoke so thats a big saving.
> 
> I notice a lot of guys looking after a MIL. Surely thats a MILF they're talking about ?
> 
> ...


Yep, house and car paid. Car was only 130,000, our new house in Bangyai 1,120,000 of which 800,000 came from sale of old house.

If you live a quiet life, Thailand can still be cheap although we still go out for a meal with friends once a week  and have lunch out every other day.

----------


## Butterfly

Living a nice life in Bangkok is quite expensive,

I would rather spend 200k a month in Singapore than here,

----------


## Loy Toy

> I would rather spend 200k a month in Singapore than here,


What? Shagging older, past it Thai/ Philippina slappers from Orchard Tower?  :Smile:

----------


## tsicar

> Originally Posted by tsicar
> 
> 
> ..of course if you have a thai wife, then you need to multiply the figure by eight and add in medical "expenses" for her fuktup relatives plus food for them (fuknose how they manage to spend so much on insects and rotten fish with rice),
> 
> 
> No you don't!
> 
> Sounds like you were a mug.


not me.
got rid of my thai wife and her family shortly after arriving in thailand.
.....but plenty guys i know/know of pay heavily for all the bullshit that comes with a thai extended family.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> .....but plenty guys i know/know of pay heavily for all the bullshit that comes with a thai extended family.


Out of the (albeit reality small) close Western friends here, to the extent that I'd know about such things, none of them support any extended Thai family. They are either dual earners or the family in law don't need anything. 

But yes, unfortunately plenty here do marry in to the sewer-class. It would be the same as marrying into a gypsy/tinker/pikey family, or some 5th generation council estate family in the west. Trailer trash. Any foreigner marrying into the sewer-class while earning 10 times more than them will likely have to support the sewer-clan no matter what country it is.

To say that all (or probably even most) have to support bloodsucking, ungrateful relatives and extended family is complete and utter nonsense. 

Get away from prostitutes and barstools in Chang vests and amazingly, a different country awaits.

----------


## somtamslap

I splash out for a pack of nappies once in a while..if it doesn't eat into my beer money that is..

----------


## sabang

One of the 'part timers' around here is a Euro guy, and he's here for Songkhran as always. He's someone senior on a Norwegian oil rig. Anyway, we were having a beer this afternoon and he mentioned that instead of his usual 2 week shift, it had been extended to 3 weeks. I assume you were given like 'Overtime' rates for that I said, and yes he said, he was indeed. His pay for that one week was 500,000 baht- about what I spend these days in an average year.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> about what I spend these days in an average year.


Excluding tractor purchases. :Wink:

----------


## terry57

> To say that all (or probably even most) have to support bloodsucking, ungrateful relatives and extended family is complete and utter nonsense.


A very interesting thread and most informative.

Regards the quote, so many guys seem to do this, I can only put it down to being in love with there wife's that they accept it as the norm.

Like an insurance that the woman stay with them ?

Foked if I know.   :Confused:

----------


## terry57

So it seems to be that if you where single or just had a girlfriend with no hangers on 50,000 baht would be heaps.

That's good, nice work dudes.

----------


## Stumpy

> So it seems to be that if you where single or just had a girlfriend with no hangers on 50,000 baht would be heaps.
> 
> That's good, nice work dudes.


Shiiiiit Terry. 35K baht is big spending. With that I am living phat (sorry Humbert, you will have to go to the urban dictionary for that definition)

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> But yes, unfortunately plenty here do marry in to the sewer-class. It would be the same as marrying into a gypsy/tinker/pikey family, or some 5th generation council estate family in the west. Trailer trash. Any foreigner marrying into the sewer-class while earning 10 times more than them will likely have to support the sewer-clan no matter what country it is.


We can't all be with hi-so bitches who deserve nothing more than a slap twice a day.

----------


## baby maker

> So it seems to be that if you where single or just had a girlfriend with no hangers on 50,000 baht would be heaps.
> 
> That's good, nice work dudes.


 
*50k makes it very comfortable...tas...*

*when i first came here in 2002....i was spending about 10k a day....piss and women....never in BF class...*

*my sole purpose now is my three kids ...had two stolen in Auss...*
*but a least here you can kill the bitches....without any real comeback...*

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> I would rather spend 200k a month in Singapore than here,
> 
> 
> What? Shagging older, past it Thai/ Philippina slappers from Orchard Tower?


actually, they are quite a few nice players in the Clubs, young and pretty Singaporeans  :Smile: 

it's ok, I can always go to Bangkok on week-end for the actions  :Razz:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> But yes, unfortunately plenty here do marry in to the sewer-class. It would be the same as marrying into a gypsy/tinker/pikey family, or some 5th generation council estate family in the west. Trailer trash. Any foreigner marrying into the sewer-class while earning 10 times more than them will likely have to support the sewer-clan no matter what country it is.
> 
> 
> We can't all be with hi-so bitches who deserve nothing more than a slap twice a day.


Who'd want one of them.

Fortunately some of us can find a level between sewer-class and hi-so.

It does actually exist. Perhaps not for many who's only exposure to Thais is the sewer-class surrounding them, and the lakorn they're made to endure every evening, though.

----------


## English Noodles

^Some people are under the impression that any Thai girl who was not a hooker/cleaner/factory worker/seamstress and does not already have kids to some useless Thai guy, is a 'high-so bitch'. Kinda funny really. :ssssh:

----------


## khmen

xxxxx

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Fortunately some of us can find a level between sewer-class and hi-so.


I did. Found her to be just as bad as the hi-so stylee, so I went back to sewer class.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> ...


Off tangent a bit here but I have to agree with CMao. There are wonderful "Middle class" women here that do not require all the nonsense that both lower class( "Sewer class" sounded to harsh) and Hi-So as it is called here (We call them Materialistic Beezys in the US) might require.

I however still cannot fully grasp 'Buying" the extended family deal. Sorry, it seems like a guilt money to me. I seriously doubt it is being done because there is this great level of empathy for their situation. I also seriously doubt anyone here is a philanthropist. I can see helping in the event of a major catastrophe( I would do that without question myself) as you are part of the family if married, but to just plunk out a wad of cash for the missus to use at will is just silly. They must have saw you "coming a mile away" as the car salesmen would have said.

I think $30 to $50K Baht a month is quite comfortable. If you have a GF/Wife who works and you share in the costs then life is pretty darn comfortable, minimal drama, lots of freedom. I would hate to have retired and moved over here to be seen as a wallet.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I however still cannot fully grasp 'Buying" the extended family deal.


Nor can I. The sister in law has had a few small loans and all were paid back on the due date with no drama. Also, the eldest lad is staying with the grandparents over the school holidays, so we'll bung them a few quid for food.

The money I pay out goes to me, the Midget and our 2 kids, just as happens in normal family environments all over the world.

----------


## larvidchr

Thailand have no adequate comprehensive Government pension system, not really to hard to grasp is it! so part of the culture/necessity for some Thais (not all of-cause) is that the adult children support retired parents, very young siblings still under education etc. That responsibility mainly lies with the oldest child so often younger sisters/brothers do not contribute unless they are pressured to do so by the older sibling.

It is of-cause up to any Farang whether he shacks up with a woman having some of those responsibility's as part of her life, some get taken by excessive demands on that front mainly due to their own stupidity, but the ones claiming that it is never on to support family members in Thailand, and it is always nothing more than a scam, is equally monumentally stupid.

Often the Parents requiring support late in life have themselves made considerable sacrifices paying the way through expensive higher education for their children, parenting away from home working children's children etc. hoping for a better life for their children and with the unspoken understanding that this was part of an old age insurance.

There are several Thailand's and all is not measured in Pattaya slappers scamming of c...struck foreign idiots, nor in "High So" trophy wifes maintenance expenditures, they are the same everywhere by the way.

There happens to be normal Thai girls/boys with a normal family, which in some areas differentiate to Western family structure and responsibility's some (sometimes but not always) of an economic nature, we still have to care for our West Parents but not all of us have to do so economically since our Western system many places provides generously with both Government and private pension schemes paid for through taxes and employer contributions or privately. 

But if you chose to go and live your life in a foreign land with a foreign spouse you have to expect and understand that you cant have things exactly as back home, and with the advantages of a foreign wife in an exotic foreign land, some to you alien obligations might tag along for the ride. 

My Northern Thai GF is the only living child, she supports a widowed Mother and two still school-seeking nieces (abandoned by their father) after her deceased Sister. She do this with 4000 baht a month that supplements a small income from farmland, used to be 3500 a couple of years ago. That is entirely sensible and I have never been asked for extras but would gladly supply it if we both deemed it necessary.

Make no mistake, this is an obligation my GF has in her life on level with breathing air to survive, not living up to those expectations and that duty to her family simply do not exist in her world, and me not understanding this and accepting it would make me a complete moron.

 :Smile:

----------


## bestvue

> None. Shitloads of Filipinos though.


Had to laugh at that. Me toooooo. 
Would be a good subject to start in the Phils section and compare the results.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> I however still cannot fully grasp 'Buying" the extended family deal.
> 
> 
> Nor can I. The sister in law has had a few small loans and all were paid back on the due date with no drama. Also, the eldest lad is staying with the grandparents over the school holidays, so we'll bung them a few quid for food.
> 
> The money I pay out goes to me, the Midget and our 2 kids, just as happens in normal family environments all over the world.


Agreed. That is life.

----------


## Blake7

jeez. 50k per month is school fees for just one kid.....
I guess you need to be a retired old cretin living up in Isaan to get by on that paltry sum.

----------


## Stumpy

> Thailand have no adequate comprehensive Government pension system, not really to hard to grasp is it! so part of the culture/necessity for some Thais (not all of-cause) is that the adult children support retired parents, very young siblings still under education etc. That responsibility mainly lies with the oldest child so often younger sisters/brothers do not contribute unless they are pressured to do so by the older sibling.
> 
> It is of-cause up to any Farang whether he shacks up with a woman having some of those responsibility's as part of her life, some get taken by excessive demands on that front mainly due to their own stupidity, but the ones claiming that it is never on to support family members in Thailand, and it is always nothing more than a scam, is equally monumentally stupid.
> 
> Often the Parents requiring support late in life have themselves made considerable sacrifices paying the way through expensive higher education for their children, parenting away from home working children's children etc. hoping for a better life for their children and with the unspoken understanding that this was part of an old age insurance.
> 
> There are several Thailand's and all is not measured in Pattaya slappers scamming of c...struck foreign idiots, nor in "High So" trophy wifes maintenance expenditures, they are the same everywhere by the way.
> 
> There happens to be normal Thai girls/boys with a normal family, which in some areas differentiate to Western family structure and responsibility's some (sometimes but not always) of an economic nature, we still have to care for our West Parents but not all of us have to do so economically since our Western system many places provides generously with both Government and private pension schemes paid for through taxes and employer contributions or privately. 
> ...


Again I apologize to taking Thread off tangent...

I get all that. I do. Your points are duly noted. I would never frown upon it or ask a women to change to align herself with my upbringing. Thats unacceptable.. It is how the Thai culture is. I understand it well. 

What I am saying is you read and hear frequently.....in fact a lot, where here comes Mr. Foreigner. He meets this gal(typically up North, but do hear about it everywhere) He marry's a young women then in no time he becomes the Bank. He is now taking care of new wife and any siblings coupled with Grandma, Grandpa, Aunts, Uncles the farm etc etc and somehow that is expected? I am sorry when did it become the foreigners responsibility to instantly take care of the ENTIRE family? Because He loves their daughter? 

IMHO I think a lot of these situations stem out the basic fact that like it or not, western men are seen to have endless supplies of money and because of that they are expected to pay or be looked at poorly or worse yet the young wife is now in trouble because he is not footing the bill. Some of the reason the daughter is released to the man is the very fact that he WILL pay.  As per the culture she will take care of her parents and others but that is her responsibility not Mr. Foreigner. What would she have done had Mr Foreigner not met her?

I do not mean to sound harsh nor insensitive. I know it appears as if I am being a tyrant but I am really not. Hard to convey emotions in text. I just think you have to be VERY clear up front.  If I should marry here I will take care of my wife and what we grow to be together. My GF sends money to her niece and on occasion her sister. I applaud it and support it.

----------


## Bob63

> He marry's a young women then in no time he becomes the Bank. He is now taking care of new wife and any siblings coupled with Grandma, Grandpa, Aunts, Uncles the farm etc etc and somehow that is expected? I am sorry when did it become the foreigners responsibility to instantly take care of the ENTIRE family?


Extremes are always wrong.
The other end too; i.e. not provide any reasonable support.
It depends on your own good judgement.

Back to thread.
50k/month seem like a lot, considering service and non-western things are much cheaper in LOS than the west.
But anyway good to read all the opinions. It would be nice to read if somebody can do with less per month. One may still have a happy life even if one doesn't attend the golf club  :irish:

----------


## boes

1 Wife  :Smile: 
2 kids 2 and 3 years old
1 Nanny
4 Staff

Monthly : roughly 140 k - salaries, live in, food, mb, 2 cars included

----------


## Finney64

> It would be nice to read if somebody can do with less per month


Me & the missus , both work full-time , no kids , 4 dogs , rented house , no car , 3 bikes , I drink like a fish , we eat out 2/3 times a week - ave monthly spend 20-25K Baht per

----------


## nidhogg

[quote=Bob63;1728730]


> Back to thread.
> 50k/month seem like a lot, considering service and non-western things are much cheaper in LOS than the west.
> But anyway good to read all the opinions. It would be nice to read if somebody can do with less per month. One may still have a happy life even if one doesn't attend the golf club


No golf club memberships, but probably spend nearer to 60 to 70K a month for wife and kid.  Major outlay is the boy - a reasonable (not top end) school - extra lessons at school, piano, painting  and extra, outside school english lessons (he was struggling).  Other expenses include health insurance, rent, elec, cable tv and a fondness of home cooked western food, occassionally with a bottle of wine.

----------


## peterpan

> , outside school english lessons (he was struggling)..


I'm not having a shot at you, but I wonder why an English speaker would require his child to take outside  English lessons.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> , outside school english lessons (he was struggling)..
> 
> 
> I'm not having a shot at you, but I wonder why an English speaker would require his child to take outside English lessons.


Fair question.  I found out a while ago that being able to _speak_ English did not give me the knowledge to _teach_ English.  

He needed more structured instruction than I was able to give him.  His vocab is levels above his classmates, but spelling, reading and writing were giving him trouble.

----------


## Conrad

I give the mrs. thb 30.000 pr. month for that she take care of the household incl. her 2 sons and mother.

I use about the same for insurances, fuel, phonebills, eating out sometime, vacations and what bigger new things we need.

House, car and MC's are paid for

----------


## yortyiam

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> He marry's a young women then in no time he becomes the Bank. He is now taking care of new wife and any siblings coupled with Grandma, Grandpa, Aunts, Uncles the farm etc etc and somehow that is expected? I am sorry when did it become the foreigners responsibility to instantly take care of the ENTIRE family?
> 
> 
> Extremes are always wrong.
> The other end too; i.e. not provide any reasonable support.
> It depends on your own good judgement.
> 
> ...


 

 Fully agree here ; I would hope to live on less than 50k a month even
after converting from euro's! I'm sure it can be done ? If all go es well i'll 
find out later on in the year.

----------


## OhOh

> That responsibility mainly lies with the oldest child


You suggest that it is only the oldest child which supports their parents.

Is this because they are normally the only child to have a "full" education? Is it also that the oldest child usually is the sole benefactor of the parents estate, house, land, veicles etc. and in sebang's case tractor, after the parents pass on?

Anyone know the answers?

----------


## baby maker

> jeez. 50k per month is school fees for just one kid.....
> I guess you need to be a retired old cretin living up in Isaan to get by on that paltry sum.


 

*don't worry tosser....you have time...*
*you seem to be young ....and you do qualify as a cretin...*

*all good things come to those that wait.....*

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> That responsibility mainly lies with the oldest child
> 
> 
> You suggest that it is only the oldest child which supports their parents.
> 
> Is this because they are normally the only child to have a "full" education? Is it also that the oldest child usually is the sole benefactor of the parents estate, house, land, veicles etc. and in sebang's case tractor, after the parents pass on?
> 
> Anyone know the answers?


OhOh....I asked my GF this question for you. She is the oldest. 

She has the title to the house and it is in her name alone plus the adjoining property. She has the only degree of the 3 sisters. 

Another question I got answered was why does it seem like the women wait until 30 or so to get married then shortly after have children? I was out to dinner with her and 5 of her GF's after work and I asked. According to them most(generalization here) women wait until 30 or so to get married and have children primarily because they need to finish school, secure a job and return financial support to the family. After 30 or so, the family "releases" them from the full family support to marry and start their only family however the support continues as needed but to a far lesser degree. 

This info was based on 6 different womens input, all between the ages of 30 and 37.
These gals are middle class workers in varying professions, from office admins, Supply Chain and Nurses. Pretty good cross section.

----------


## sabang

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> That responsibility mainly lies with the oldest child
> 
> 
> You suggest that it is only the oldest child which supports their parents.
> 
> Is this because they are normally the only child to have a "full" education? Is it also that the oldest child usually is the sole benefactor of the parents estate, house, land, veicles etc. and in sebang's case tractor, after the parents pass on?
> 
> Anyone know the answers?


It can work out quite the opposite- in a few cases I know of an oldest sibling has had to sacrifice receiving a decent education to go out and earn money, thus enabling younger siblings to complete their education.

----------


## sabang

> jeez. 50k per month is school fees for just one kid.....
> I guess you need to be a retired old cretin living up in Isaan to get by on that paltry sum.


Cost of living is much the same in all of provincial Thailand- it makes no real difference if you live in Chaiyaphum, Chantaburi or Chiang Rai. Probably the sole variable is the cost of housing, but in the main the farang budgets here are after a house has been paid for. Kids can certainly be a major expense, particularly if you send them to an international school.

I would say 50k per month equates to a tangibly more comfortable existence than most 'workers' in the west, with their house & car payments etc- because this income is free of any encumbrances.

----------


## English Noodles

> I would say 50k per month equates to a tangibly more comfortable existence than most 'workers' in the west, with their house & car payments etc- because this income is free of any encumbrances.


Without a doubt.

----------


## nidhogg

> I would say 50k per month equates to a tangibly more comfortable existence than most 'workers' in the west, with their house & car payments etc- because this income is free of any encumbrances.


like most I am sure I pay taxes - which is kinda a steep curve...

----------


## Chairman Mao

> The money I pay out goes to me, the Midget and our 2 kids, just as happens in normal family environments all over the world.


Was just reading Bill Bryson's take on America in the 1950s and this made me think of this post.

In Detroit, Mrs Doroty Van Dorn, suing for divorce, complained that her husband:

1) put all their food in a freezer.
2) kept the freezer locked.
3) made her pay for any food that she ate.
4) charged her the 3% Michigan sales tax.

Time magazine, 10th Dec 1951.

 :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> jeez. 50k per month is school fees for just one kid.....
> I guess you need to be a retired old cretin living up in Isaan to get by on that paltry sum.


Or a person who doesn't go out drinking with Butterfly and eating exotic Middle Eastern food.  :Smile: 

50K a month, excluding school fees is living the life of Riley for most.

----------


## Blake7

My rent is 80,000 per month....

----------


## Loy Toy

> My rent is 80,000 per month....


I don't pay rent.

----------


## Bob63

> She has the title to the house and it is in her name alone plus the adjoining property. She has the only degree of the 3 sisters


As I understand daugthers get to inherit the house, whereas sons dont.
On the other hand, the parents will support the sons, but expect the opposite from the daughters - they must support the parents.
But I have limited experience, it is perhaps more complicated than that.

Regarding women prudently waiting for 30 years age before marrying, that depends on background I believe. In the bonnies, for a young girl (say 17-18), I hear the typical case it she gets pregnant, must marry the young father, after a few years he runs off and she is "stuck" with the kid. Not much of a career planning..

As for daugthers being "let off the obligation to support parents" when they get older it puzzles me.
I would assume the parents need more support when they themselves get older.
A 45 year parent works and have an income.
A 65 year old parent may not have a job, and may require more medical attention.
So logic dictates old parents are high upkeep ?

Or is it that young parents always want something more, like a new pickup truck, a party for a son going to the temple, etc etc.
Whereas old parents live frugally and don't need to have expensive stuff.

----------


## baby maker

> My rent is 80,000 per month....


*Hey*....*snakey*....*sorry i was a bit harsh before...*

*got a bridge for sale....**you wouldn't be in the market...*
*by any chance..you seem to be rolling in it..*

*included are naming rights....''The Magnificent 7" might be apt...*
*"Cretins Crossing"....what ever you feel comfortable with....*

*after all you know money buys respect....*

----------


## Stumpy

> My rent is 80,000 per month....


All I can say is WOW. I could easily live 5 months quite comfortably on that alone. You add that to your children education cost you posted earlier and you have hit my living expenditures for a year (Does not account for my various entertainment and NO I do not drink nor go to bars so we can dispense with that nonsense). 

I have some swamp land for sale that will be prime real estate land in say 5 years...

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> She has the title to the house and it is in her name alone plus the adjoining property. She has the only degree of the 3 sisters
> 
> 
> As I understand daugthers get to inherit the house, whereas sons dont.
> On the other hand, the parents will support the sons, but expect the opposite from the daughters - they must support the parents.
> But I have limited experience, it is perhaps more complicated than that.
> 
> ...


Bob,
I have a hunch (posting generally again) that Thai folk have a lot more money then we tend to think. But again depends on locale within Thailand. I have met quite a few families over my last 4 years that live very frugal as you mentioned. Still take bus, do not even own a car, never have and yet have an awful lot of money socked away. Remember this is a cash based society. Example in the US is when the Vietnamese come over open up noodle houses and only accept cash. How much of the daily sales do you think they REALLY claim? Sell 500, claim 150, save rest? Do the math on how much they sock away. I know these street restaurants here make darn good money everyday. So going to doctor later, no big deal.    

We, as foreigners, are under the impression they are all poverty stricken. Clearly not the case. They have however grown and do live with less and seem quite happy. I see that as a big plus. I think we come to the conclusion about poverty as we compare to our own personal current status. In that comparison they might be. Again the Boonies is and will be different as it is in say New Orleans and the deep south.

----------


## nidhogg

^ Fair point, but I think a lot of Thais are heavily dependent on credit.  Yes, many have the house and the car - on credit.

I know that at school fee paying time, many of the apparently well off Thais driving the big cars are the same ones going in to ask for delayed payment, and many more ask for a monthly plan - and the fees are not THAT great....

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by larvidchr
> ...


In my experience living for most of my life in the west the parents assets, when they are gone, seem to be equally split amongst all children. The only time this is not true is if the family own a business or an estate which needs to be kept intact. 

Any comments on this aspect of Thai experience from others?

----------


## OhOh

> ^ Fair point, but I think a lot of Thais are heavily dependent on credit.  Yes, many have the house and the car - on credit.
> 
> I know that at school fee paying time, many of the apparently well off Thais driving the big cars are the same ones going in to ask for delayed payment, and many more ask for a monthly plan - and the fees are not THAT great....


Could be paying monthly is less than the bank or credit house charges?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Kind of doubt it. Here in the Philippines, and it was, as I recall, the same when I lived in Thailand, you get pretty big discounts for paying early, and in cash. I save about 20 percent on my kids' school fees by paying the entire year up front, and in cash. Ditto car - about a ten percent discount. Ditto motorcycles. I pay those bills which don't change monthly, like cable TV and internet, six months in advance to get discounts. I think you will find that if people have the money on hand, they do the same.

----------


## Stumpy

^ I think you are absolutely right. 

I cant tell you how many times I have been at Bangkok bank and watch people drop $250K baht or more into the deposit counting machine. They walk up with it in bags. These people are your average person on the street. Not Hi So. I have also seen people with tellers. That would be like me walking around with $10K or more in hundreds.

----------


## blodger

Total monthly:
Rent 50k
Food 24k
Family mil 2 kids 10k
Water elect etc 4k
Insurance 5k
School fees 10k
Squander 50k

Life is still cheap compared to anywhere in the west or Singapore and HK

blodger

----------


## gerryhayes

> Let's find out some facts about our contributions to Thailand.
> 1. How many Thais do you feed and support daily ?
> 2. What is your monthly expenditure in total for food inc. eating out ?
> 3. What is your total monthly expenditure.
> I will start us off. 4 Thais consisting of a spouse, 2 children and a father
> Food for me and all the rest including eating out. 10000 baht. 
> I spend per month 50,000 baht
> 
> It would be nice to know some truths to dispel so mush bs.
> ...


I support a total of 3 family inc myself
i pay my wife 5.000 bht per week, with this she buys all food,and general household requirements ie::cleaning materials etc
Each week i allow myself  2000 bht for beer andanything i take a shine to ,

for me this i find is plenty 
As for any house improvements  and eating out i pay for everything else

So as a average total money spent  about 30,000 bht per month

P.S. electric/gas/internet / Wife pays from her allowance

----------


## Big D

> managed to live off 1200 baht/month for food plus around 1000 visa run=2200baht/month for two months in isaan, my two boys and I eating well (i don't eat isaan crap either, but DO buy meat, veg etc from the local market and cook for myself)
> normally, including eating "out", it would be about double that, add 4000 for electricity, 60 for piped water, a couple of thousand for fuel comes to about 10000per month to live reasonably well. 
> add in the odd beer or two and we are talking around 30000 for a decent lifestyle in isaan.
> 
> 
> ..of course if you have a thai wife, then you need to multiply the figure by eight and add in medical "expenses" for her fuktup relatives plus food for them (fuknose how they manage to spend so much on insects and rotten fish with rice), and then i suppose..
> yeah:
> living in thailand isn't cheap after all!


Apparently, it is best to stay single in Thailand!  There is a real difference between 30,000THB ($1, 200 US) and 50,000THB ($2,000 US) per month.  Considering what prices are in Thailand, $2,000/mo is quite a bit to spend on living there! ::chitown::

----------


## Norton

> it is best to stay single in Thailand!


Or anywhere else if lower expense desired.

----------


## peterpan

Ok if your a monk but if your  a fan of the bearded clam it costs

----------


## Chairman Mao

> 50,000THB ($2,000 US)


I'll buy those US$$ off ya if you want to save on bank charges.  :Smile:

----------


## Bob63

> We, as foreigners, are under the impression they are all poverty stricken. Clearly not the case. They have however grown and do live with less and seem quite happy. I see that as a big plus. I think we come to the conclusion about poverty as we compare to our own personal current status. In that comparison they might be. Again the Boonies is and will be different as it is in say New Orleans and the deep south


Boonies, thanks. Not bonnies.
Yes, some may not be so poor off, but when it comes to support from farang, of course the whole family are in dire straits.
I rush to say that is not always the case as many posters have said, many inlaws seem like nice decent people.

[at] Chairman Mao, wow, that is quite an avatar you got today

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> I drink like a fish


Water ?




> monthly spend 20-25K Baht per


Or lao kao ?

----------


## Norton

> Chairman Mao, wow, that is quite an avatar you got today


Seasons greetings from the Chairman.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Two good friends of mine.

Thought I'd introduce them to the board.

----------


## sabang

> My rent is 80,000 per month....


Then you should buy. I don't want to get into a 'big swinging dick' thing about rent- suffice to say that is a fairly frugal rent in HK terms.

The trick is, to set yourself up so that one day you do not need to pay rent. Better still, be a rent collector.

----------


## Rigger

paying 80K rent if for mugs.
looking at Khon kaen I was looking at some houses and the ones I like are 25k plus but I would buy the place before I would waste money on rent.

----------


## nedwalk

I love rent..it makes me smile at the end of every month

----------


## Chairman Mao

Some people's rent is paid for them. 

Or perhaps it's only 5% of his salary. 

How much is a 80k p/m property valued at? Don't think I'd advise anybody to invest that much in this country.

----------


## Cujo

If I ask nicely the mrs will give me a few kuai for a beer now and then. Other than that I'm sure we sling the family a few bob now and then.

----------


## Phuketrichard

I built and owned ,my house here in Phuket for 9 years and sold it,  Renting is the way to go

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by tsicar
> 
> 
> *managed to live off 1200 baht/month for food plus around 1000 visa run=2200baht/month for two months in isaan, my two boys and I eating well* (i don't eat isaan crap either, but DO buy meat, veg etc from the local market and cook for myself)
> normally, including eating "out", it would be about double that, *add 4000 for electricity*, 60 for piped water, a couple of thousand for fuel comes to about 10000per month to live reasonably well. 
> add in the odd beer or two and we are talking around 30000 for a decent lifestyle in isaan.
> 
> 
> ..of course if you have a thai wife, then you need to multiply the figure by eight and add in medical "expenses" for her fuktup relatives plus food for them (fuknose how they manage to spend so much on insects and rotten fish with rice), and then i suppose..
> ...


 
You and 2 boys only spent 40 baht ( even double that to 80) to eat/day??
FUCKING impossible, pad thai and a coke in the market is 40 baht and then went and spent 4,000 on electric??   :kma: 

I would love to know where u change money.
where i live its 30,000 baht-$990
and 50,000 - $1,650

no rent or did ya live in the rice field and eat mice? no school fees? no clothes? no internet?

----------


## Stumpy

Last I checked, $30,000 baht using $30 as conversion is ~$1000 USD. $50,000 is $1,666.

Great Thread. Maybe it should be set up as a poll so it can be seen in a more data based format. But I recommend 2. One for single and one for family. 

I spoke with 3 single friends (Age range 42 to 51) over the last few days, all 3 in monogamous relationships. I asked them their basic living costs as I wanted to add more to this thread. They average ~ $20k to $25K baht for all monthly living expenses. One has a child and will marry soon. All 3 of their GF's work. 

One thing that was clear in discussion as I have seen it posted here frequently, their GF's are not "Given" an allowance. They all work together as do I with my GF.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> I spoke with 3 single friends (Age range 42 to 51) over the last few days, all 3 in monogamous relationships. I asked them their basic living costs as I wanted to add more to this thread. They average ~ $20k to $25K baht for all monthly living expenses. One has a child and will marry soon.


That's hard to fathom as a reality. What part of the country are you in? Sure it could be done if it was needed, but I cannot imagine anything close to the vast majority voluntarily living on such an amount and being happy. 




> One thing that was clear in discussion as I have seen it posted here frequently, their GF's are not "Given" an allowance. They all work together as do I with my GF.


Absolutely 100%. I think this is a must. I can't imagine being happy living with someone who needs to leech.

----------


## DrAndy

> I give my ex wife 30 k a month





> I am doing alright it seems


well she is

----------


## Blake7

> Originally Posted by Blake7
> 
> My rent is 80,000 per month....
> 
> 
> Then you should buy. I don't want to get into a 'big swinging dick' thing about rent- suffice to say that is a fairly frugal rent in HK terms.
> 
> The trick is, to set yourself up so that one day you do not need to pay rent. Better still, be a rent collector.


Buy in Thailand? Why?

I have two properties in the uk and one (small) apartment in Switzerland which I rent out. More than covers my rent here.
Much more sensible IMHO not to buy thai property for a whole host of reasons much discussed on this board.
In your case, with a thai family, I suppose buying proprty for them is a different matter.

----------


## Norton

> I spoke with 3 single friends (Age range 42 to 51) over the last few days, all 3 in monogamous relationships. I asked them their basic living costs as I wanted to add more to this thread. They average ~ $20k to $25K baht for all monthly living expenses. One has a child and will marry soon. All 3 of their GF's work.


Is the 20K to 25k baht only your friends outlay or is it combined outlay with 3 working GFs?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I can't imagine being happy living with someone who needs to leech.


Housewives are leeches? Thanks for clearing that one up!

----------


## DrAndy

> Buy in Thailand? Why?


security for the wife and kids is usually a good reason

also, rented properties are usually not what you really like to live in, unless you spend quite a lot of money changing it around and improving it

that would increase the value of your own house, of course

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> I can't imagine being happy living with someone who needs to leech.
> 
> 
> Housewives are leeches? Thanks for clearing that one up!


Woman taking time off to look after children are a dying breed.

The housewives in the west these days must have a career otherwise they are "unfulfilled"/low status. The children are "minded" by the "nanny", a minimum wage serf. 

The feral children hang around in packs until puberty, then are out looking for sport. 

The idea of mum or dad being home when they return from school seems a lost joy.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> I can't imagine being happy living with someone who needs to leech.
> 
> 
> Housewives are leeches? Thanks for clearing that one up!


I'm perfectly able to clean up after myself, so don't really need a 'housewife'. 

Can cook too, and sweep the floor, and any other household chores that need doing. 

Perhaps I should demand she gives up work so I can put her on a salary so she clean my bum and tie my shoes for me.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> ...


Who looks after the kids?

----------


## Chairman Mao

What kids?

Should that happen the answer would be both of us.

----------


## OhOh

> Should that happen the answer would be both of us.


You would both give up your day jobs?

Have either of you or your wife had children in the past?

----------


## sabang

> Buy in Thailand? Why?


Why indeed- when it comes to property, the world is your oyster.
Look anywhere and everywhere. My properties in Thailand are in my wives name, plain and simple. "My" money is offshore.
Thai property offers good yields, but often poor liquidity. As a long termer here (I think), I've set things up so that my Thai rental income covers my Thai expenses.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Taking care of a kid/kids is a full time job until they are school age, Unless ur wife makes more than 10,000/month make no sense to pay a housekeeper/nanny 6,000. plus there is no way i would have allowed my daughter to be raised by an uneducated girl from Essan or a Burmese.  I find that part of Rich Thai society terriable. Kids dont know their parents anymore

Thats what i like about Thailand, It can be like it was in the west when income came from DAD. Having a job has nothing to do with ur self worth/Status.

In fact the majority of wives of Rich Thai's would never work as then they would be looked down upon for marrying a man that could not support them.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Thats what i like about Thailand, It can be like it was in the west when income came from DAD. Having a job has nothing to do with ur self worth/Status.


Some people, despite having delusions of grandeur, can't afford to live on a single income. That's why they have to knock those who have a healthy, traditional lifestyle.

----------


## English Noodles

> Some people's rent is paid for them.


Indeed, Mao. You would know all about that with your mummy paying your rent on your bedsit here and sending you a monthly allowance to top-up your TEFL'ing money. It's a sad way to live in my humble opinion, leeching from the more wealthy family members in the West in order to play 'ex-pat' in the East. 

No offence meant of course, just my opinion of your glaringly sad situation. :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Come on poodles, you can lie and troll better than that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chairman Mao

> In fact the majority of wives of Rich Thai's would never work as then they would be looked down upon for marrying a man that could not support them.


Quite a sad (and ugly) disposition to hold. And you admire that?

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> Thats what i like about Thailand, It can be like it was in the west when income came from DAD. Having a job has nothing to do with ur self worth/Status.
> 
> 
> Some people, despite having delusions of grandeur, can't afford to live on a single income. That's why they have to knock those who have a healthy, traditional lifestyle.


What's wrong with the culture of each person in the relationship supporting themselves that gets to you so much?

Jealousy?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> What's wrong with the culture of each person in the relationship supporting themselves that gets to you so much?


What's wrong with having a wife who is happy to ensure a nice home and a happy family and a husband who is happy to be able to support them?

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> 
> In fact the majority of wives of Rich Thai's would never work as then they would be looked down upon for marrying a man that could not support them.
> 
> 
> Quite a sad (and ugly) disposition to hold. And you admire that?


never said i admired the wife or husband but it's the truth here

It is not hard for an educated or even street smart farang to make 60,000 baht++/month which is fine to support wife and child even if they are in international school.

----------


## Loy Toy

My ideas about parenthood has changed over the years and I have (over the last year) just realized the important thing in life.

It is not only the responsibility of a father to support his children financially, it is also his responsibility to be a part of their lives and that is by being with them as much as possible.

If that means not working as much, making enough to remain comfortable but without all the trimmings then I prefer this type of life.

Formally I spent most of my time chasing the big bucks and new projects and hardly seeing my kids and as far as I am concerned I lost so much valuable, irretrievable quality time with them.

We earn enough now to live quite comfortably and as a happier family unite.

----------


## English Noodles

Good on ya, LT.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> My ideas about parenthood has changed over the years and I have (over the last year) just realized the important thing in life.
> 
> It is not only the responsibility of a father to support his children financially, it is also his responsibility to be a part of their lives and that is by being with them as much as possible.
> 
> If that means not working as much, making enough to remain comfortable but without all the trimmings then I prefer this type of life.
> 
> Formally I spent most of my time chasing the big bucks and new projects and hardly seeing my kids and as far as I am concerned I lost so much valuable, irretrievable quality time with them.
> 
> We earn enough now to live quite comfortably and as a happier family unite.


I agree 100% and thats why i chose to work at home and make less but still plenty to take care of my family.

----------


## Blake7

> Originally Posted by Blake7
> 
> Buy in Thailand? Why?
> 
> 
> Why indeed- when it comes to property, the world is your oyster.
> Look anywhere and everywhere. My properties in Thailand are in my wives name, plain and simple. "My" money is offshore.
> Thai property offers good yields, but often poor liquidity. As a long termer here (I think), I've set things up so that my Thai rental income covers my Thai expenses.


Well exactly.
Since I am not yet reduced to marrying a thai I would rather buy property elsewhere.

----------


## English Noodles

> Since I am not yet reduced to marrying a thai I would rather buy property elsewhere.


Reduced to marrying a Thai?

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Blake7
> 
>  Since I am not yet reduced to marrying a thai I would rather buy property elsewhere.
> 
> 
> Reduced to marrying a Thai?


Blake7 has always been a bit of a wanker and always says stuff like this  :Smile:

----------


## Blake7

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Blake7
> ...


Sadly fewer and fewer rise to the bait any more though.
At least I can always rely on you though Rigger.

----------


## Rigger

Your welcome

----------


## English Noodles

> u try and get 1baht of help from the natives to u see what u get ,only bad talk an insults behind and in front of u.


That would depend on the people.



> theres no fortune to be earned here my friends only lost time.


That would depend on the individual.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> I spoke with 3 single friends (Age range 42 to 51) over the last few days, all 3 in monogamous relationships. I asked them their basic living costs as I wanted to add more to this thread. They average ~ $20k to $25K baht for all monthly living expenses. One has a child and will marry soon. All 3 of their GF's work.
> 
> 
> Is the 20K to 25k baht only your friends outlay or is it combined outlay with 3 working GFs?


Good question. 

All 3 of them that is their outlay and are quite happy. Like me, most wanted to shed the western "Spend away" practices of US. None of their GF's officially live with them due to the culture and the frowning from the families. So these women(including mine) have their own place and own bills. Not saying they do not stay over but we will leave it at that. 

I spend about the same as I posted early and am EXTREMELY happy. We all live in and around BKK. I personally live in Pinklao. My Studio Condo is only $8500 - $9000 a month including internet, utilities and water. I spend about $2500 to $3000 a week on food and entertainment. I use public transportation. My GF has a car for those getaways. I do not require anything western, I do not drink, smoke or frequent bars. In fact the other three do not either. That eats up a wicked amount of cash.

I think it all boils down to everybody expectations and specific wants and needs. Some NEED the western life style over here. To each his own.  

Now speaking honestly for me, my number may grow and change over the coming years but I am cautious not to go silly. Very easy to do. Many here piss it away and in no time are broke and either go home or have to go to work. I plan on neither of those options. I will live very modest here. I did the Big houses, Fancy Cars, Boat, Moho stint in US. Glad I did and glad it is behind me.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> I do not require anything western, I do not drink, smoke or frequent bars.


Amazing that you go through 3000 US Dollars a week then.

Do some American's actually think all currencies are denoted by the US Dollar sign. I wouldn't be surprised.




> I use public transportation. I do not require anything western, I do not drink, smoke or frequent bars.


Blimey. What do you do for fun?

----------


## FlyFree

Maybe he's talking Zim $'s?

----------


## reinvented

> It is not only the responsibility of a father to support his children financially, it is also his responsibility to be a part of their lives and that is by being with them as much as possible. If that means not working as much, making enough to remain comfortable but without all the trimmings then I prefer this type of life. Formally I spent most of my time chasing the big bucks and new projects and hardly seeing my kids and as far as I am concerned I lost so much valuable, irretrievable quality time with them. We earn enough now to live quite comfortably and as a happier family unite.


very true; that time wont come again
still think both parents working is the way if possible, the slack comes out of the time formerly spent in the pub

----------


## Stumpy

> I do not require anything western, I do not drink, smoke or frequent bars.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Amazing that you go through 3000 US Dollars a week then.
> 
> Not to split hairs, but we are in Thailand(or some of us are). When I put 8500 or 9000 unless I specifically NOTE USD, it is baht so please stop...Geeeeeez. The petty things people pick on here cracks me up.
> 
> Do some American's actually think all currencies are denoted by the US Dollar sign. I wouldn't be surprised. 
> ...


Well I was never a big drinker(My mom drank herself to death later in life as a social drinker, funny how that can happen). Smoking is for idiots, simple as that. Hanging in bars is a waste of time IMHO (goes with not a big drinker above). 

So what do I do for fun....... Well since you asked I have fun traveling around Thailand and surrounding countries, Fishing, staying fit, relaxing on beach, eating dinners with GF and friends every night, browsing the internet when I decide I want to burn a few hours in front of a computer, helping friends,and manage my investments to ensure I can stay retired  :Wink:  . I do volunteer in the area to help young adults with English studies but am not going to become an "English teacher". I have other things in the works but those are early next year type plans.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Smoking is for idiots, simple as that.


Well said.

Sounds like a healthy life you have.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Since I am not yet reduced to marrying a thai


Poor form there mate. I can remember you (quite rightly) flaming me for a similar statement with regard to the Chinese.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by English Noodles
> ...


 
anyway Blake, how much more reduced do you have to be?

you are small enough already

----------


## baby maker

> I did the Big houses, Fancy Cars, Boat, Moho stint in US. Glad I did and glad it is behind me.


 
*.....can i get an AMEN!!! ...to that....brothers and sisters....*





> I have other things in the work....


....*just breathing in and out...is a joy these days....*
*everything else is a bonus...*





> Since I am not yet reduced to marrying a thai.......


 
*Snakey....old sodomite....really don't know how to break this to you....*
*but that is not nice....*

*just too much information....*
*and too much insight into an elitist view....*

*clinically recognised as low self esteem....*


*..............can i get a AMEN!!!!....to that...brothers and sisters.....*

----------


## The Master Cool

You were trolled..... Amen.

----------


## Blake7

> Originally Posted by Blake7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rigger
> ...


I stand corrected - I am getting some amusing responses for a change.

----------


## horet

I earn 6000 B per month and save most of it because my sister has a farang who pays for everything.

----------


## sabang

^ if you trade your bottom every now and again, you will save even more.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ That's how he earns his 6000 baht 

1 day on one day off to heal the pain

200 baht a bash by a big long Farang dick

I should imagine  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> I earn 6000 B per month and save most of it because my sister has a farang who pays for everything.


Another leech.  Well done.  Sure you got your user name correct?  Should that not be "whore-ette" rather than "horet"?

----------


## sabang

My wife has a farang that pays for everything too.  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> My wife has a farang that pays for everything too.


Come on, that tractor was for her wasn't it? You wait, it will become sick, the monks will be called and her family own the local tractor repair dealership; but think of all the village merit you will earn.
 :Smile:

----------


## 10851

I give the MIL who is quite an elderly village lady 3,000 a month and will buy a needed appliance or repair for the MIL on occassions. Wifey (late 30's) does not get a baht on her own. I pay and budget it all.
I give Wifey her pocket money here and there as needed, but I take care of all the necessities of life.
I would say less than 10,000 baht total for their own use goes out to the Thai's I support.
Of course my costs are higher, but the 10,000 is about what it costs me extra taking care of Mia and MIL.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> her pocket money


Bless.

----------


## brettandlek

"we" Missus and I support mum dad brother and nephew.
Missus work, i work, we earn good money together but family still does well.
They have a big rice faram and do quite well but much better when we send money back. Mum and Dad in their village are the Village Bank apparently.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Mum and Dad in their village are the Village Bank apparently.


Bless.

----------


## OhOh

> Mum and Dad in their village are the Village Bank apparently.


Hope you are getting your percentage, of "merit"

----------

